# Official Tambo Group-Buy Round 4 thread



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alrighty, sign up here with whatever you want. I'll submit the order whenever everyone is ready.

Check out the website or PM me for more info.

.............................Box size-Box Price-Price ea.-% off website price
Tambo Grand Robusto.......8 - $152.00 - $19.00 - 12%
Tambo Super Robusto......25 - $262.50 - $10.50 - 13%
Tambo Perfecto..............10 - $135.00 - $13.50 - 13%
Tambo Short Corona........25 - $175.00 - $7.00 - 13%
Tambo Half Corona..........25 - $150.00 - $6.00 - 14%

Tambota Short Robusto.....3 -- $9.00 --- $3.00 - 10%
Tambota Half Corona.........5 -- $8.50 --- $1.70 - 6%

Tambolaka 3in Sticks.............................$14.00 - 7%
Tambolaka 100g Bags............................$12.00 - 8%

Brass Pipe...........................................$45.00 
Silver Pipe...........................................$80.00

These prices include shipping from Indonesia to me, but not shipping to your door, that depends on how much you want.

Here's how I figured shipping cost. If I could fit it in a small envelope = $5, If I could fit it in a large envelope = $6.50, if I can fit it in a small box = $8, if I can fit it in a medium box = $10, if I can fit it in a large box = $12. If it's really heavy, I'll ship it flat rate. If it's really big, it'll probably cost a little more. For example: 10 sticks would be small, but really heavy. I'd probably have to ship it in a medium flat-rate box $12. All will be shipped with DC#'s.

All the Tambos are available in singles, the Tambotas are not.

I'll take payment in the form of PlayPail (gift option please & no mention of tobacco), or checks/money orders. Basically as long as you can get me the $$$ on time, we'll make it work.

Send PM's with any questions.

I'll start with my own small order:

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Can you still get the Java Country cigars? If so, I'll take a bundle of the petit corona's, and a box of the Tambo Short Corona's.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I am thinking of one of those silver pipes....anyone with experience with them? They look pretty cool, but how good of smokers are they?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Put me down for 2 of the 3 inch sticks.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Put me in for 1 - 3in stick, please


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

1 3in stick, 1 100g bag, 2 Tambo Perfectos singles


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

When is last call for orders and when would you like payment by? I would like to see how much I manage to blow at the game this weekend before I commit to too much tobacco. I will be getting at least 1 3" stick but if I manage to save a bit of my monthly fun money I will be getting more.

EDIT - Brother in law is a big cigar guy. Gonna see if he wants anything on this order. I will complete my order on Tuesday. Thank you for marking me down for the 3" so far.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

TXsmoker said:


> Can you still get the Java Country cigars? If so, I'll take a bundle of the petit corona's, and a box of the Tambo Short Corona's.


I believe you can, I e-mailed just to be sure. I'll let you know as soon as I get a reply.



bandlwalmer said:


> I am thinking of one of those silver pipes....anyone with experience with them? They look pretty cool, but how good of smokers are they?


I have not smoked one, a couple guys have though. I know Ron (shuckins) & at least one other guy.



Jivey said:


> When is last call for orders and when would you like payment by? I would like to see how much I manage to blow at the game this weekend before I commit to too much tobacco. I will be getting at least 1 3" stick but if I manage to save a bit of my monthly fun money I will be getting more.


I'm guessing at least a couple weeks, so no rush yet. I'll put you on the list for 1 stick for now.

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Jeff
Thanks Again for doing this again.

Tambota Short Robusto.....3 -- $9.00 --- $3.00 X 5
Tambota Half Corona.........5 -- $8.50 --- $1.70 X 10

Thanks


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for organizing this, its definitely appreciated. 

Put me down for:
1 x Tambolaka 3" stick 
1 x Tambolaka 100g bag
1 x Tambo Half Corona


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like one 3" stick, Thanks


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Jeff, 

Count me in for --

(3 Boxes) Tambota Short Robusto 
(4 sticks) Tambo Perfecto's 
(2 sticks) Tambo Grand Robusto's

I will snail mail a check to ya this time.
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short RobustoTambota, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona 
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona 
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

TXsmoker said:


> Can you still get the Java Country cigars? If so, I'll take a bundle of the petit corona's, and a box of the Tambo Short Corona's.


Well, I got an e-mail back & apparently they've been discontinued. They do have some of the Robustos left, but it's just whatever they have laying around.

Java Country Wild Robusto - bundle of 10 - $52.90 or $5.29 each.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Well, I got an e-mail back & apparently they've been discontinued. They do have some of the Robustos left, but it's just whatever they have laying around.
> 
> Java Country Wild Robusto - bundle of 10 - $52.90 or $5.29 each.


I guess Ill take a a bundle of them then.

1-Java country Wild Robusto-bundle of 10
1-Tambo Short Corona-box of 25

I might add some Tambota's before the end of this.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

1 Brass pipe.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I am on of those guys who picked up a pipe a few group buys ago too...

The quick quick review is for the money it's a great smoker and I love it  Takes a little bit to get the packing down on it but it smokes nice and cool and looks AWESOME  

My one warning on it is you do have to be careful how you hold it... It smokes cool but make sure you do not touch the front when it is lit. The brass WILL burn you, it gets that hot. 

Over all I am very pleased with it and it is still in my rotation. Not as much now that I have the Meers but it still gets alot of attention. 
Mike


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short RobustoTambota, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona 
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona 
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona
- sounds7: 1 - Brass Pipe



mbearer said:


> I am on of those guys who picked up a pipe a few group buys ago too...
> 
> The quick quick review is for the money it's a great smoker and I love it  Takes a little bit to get the packing down on it but it smokes nice and cool and looks AWESOME
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review Mike :thumb:

Perhaps I'll have to pick one of those up too ipe:


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

1 box Tambota Half Corona 5-pak please. :smoke:


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Put me down for one 3in. stick and one of the Short Coronas. I figure what better way to try your first good cigar than with Tambo.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok heres mine 1 of the Tambolaka 100g Bags and one five pack of the Tambota Half Corona. PM me with the total amount I need to send you and the poopaaal info.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Ok heres mine 1 of the Tambolaka 100g Bags and one five pack of the Tambota Half Corona. PM me with the total amount I need to send you and the poopaaal info.


Ok changed my mind add in one 3" stick also.

New total 
1 of the Tambolaka 100g Bags 
1 five pack of the Tambota Half Corona
1 3" stock

Hit me with the details


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Attaboy.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I had some of the box prices wrong (too high), here are the correct prices.

.............................Box size-Box Price-Price ea.-% off website price
Tambo Grand Robusto.......8 - $92.00 - $11.50 - 11%
Tambo Super Robusto......25 - $225.00 - $9.00 - 8%
Tambo Perfecto..............10 - $110.00 - $11.00 - 8%
Tambo Short Corona........25 - $156.25 - $6.25 - 10%
Tambo Half Corona..........25 - $131.25 - $5.25 - 12%

Tambota Short Robusto.....3 -- $9.00 --- $3.00 - 10%
Tambota Half Corona.........5 -- $8.50 --- $1.70 - 6%

Tambolaka 3in Sticks.............................$14.00 - 7%
Tambolaka 100g Bags............................$12.00 - 8%

Brass Pipe...........................................$45 .00 
Silver Pipe...........................................$80 .00

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short RobustoTambota, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona 
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona 
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona
- sounds7: 1 - Brass Pipe 
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jeff I'll take two packs each of theTambotas. Thanks again Bro. Let me now when I need to pay, and the poopay address.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona 
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona 
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona
- sounds7: 1 - Brass Pipe 
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> - Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
> - shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks
> - dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick
> - szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos
> ...


Jeff Bro that was two packs of each for me. Unless you wanna donate the other pack of each.. :boink:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Jeff Bro that was two packs of each for me. Unless you wanna donate the other pack of each.. :boink:


What do you mean? It said two packs up there the whole time :der:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> What do you mean? It said two packs up there the whole time :der:


Its just too bad this lil message shows up.....

_:banghead:Last edited by commonsenseman; Today at 12:38 AM.. Reason: Doh! :banghead:_
:banghead:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Its just too bad this lil message shows up.....
> 
> _:banghead:Last edited by commonsenseman; Today at 12:38 AM.. Reason: Doh! :banghead:_
> :banghead:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Deny everything!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Deny everything!


YouTube - Shaggy - It Wasn't Me


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Sign me up for:

1 pack Tambota half corona
1 pack Tambota short robust
1 3" stick

Thanks


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- sounds7: 1 - Brass Pipe $45 + $8 = $53
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Could I please get added for 1 brass pipe and 1 3in stick. Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- sounds7: 1 - Brass Pipe $45 + $8 = $53
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Forgive me if I missed it somewhere, but what's your poopoo addy?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Check your multiple PM's Jeff. A change in plans for me.


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

So, I have been a pipe and cigar smoker for 10+ years, but finally decided to register because I'd really like to get in on this group buy. I'd be happy to send payment asap with ******. Please let me know if I can get in on this. The rules said I had to wait 5 days and 10 posts to PM someone, but I didn't want to miss this.

Thanks!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

JHCsci said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So, I have been a pipe and cigar smoker for 10+ years, but finally decided to register because I'd really like to get in on this group buy. I'd be happy to send payment asap with ******. Please let me know if I can get in on this. The rules said I had to wait 5 days and 10 posts to PM someone, but I didn't want to miss this.
> 
> Thanks!


You should have time. Jeff is pretty good about keeping these open long enough for everyone to get in. Start an into thead and start posting, it wont take long.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shannensmall said:


> Forgive me if I missed it somewhere, but what's your poopoo addy?


PM sent.



sounds7 said:


> Check your multiple PM's Jeff. A change in plans for me.


Taken care of.



JHCsci said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So, I have been a pipe and cigar smoker for 10+ years, but finally decided to register because I'd really like to get in on this group buy. I'd be happy to send payment asap with ******. Please let me know if I can get in on this. The rules said I had to wait 5 days and 10 posts to PM someone, but I didn't want to miss this.
> 
> Thanks!


Feel free to wait til you can PM, or send me an e-mail at [email protected]

Welcome to Puff!



TXsmoker said:


> You should have time. Jeff is pretty good about keeping these open long enough for everyone to get in. Start an into thead and start posting, it wont take long.


+1


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

New here but count me in

2- 3in sticks
2 100g bags


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50
- JHCsci: 2 - 2in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 2 - 3in Sticks, 2 - 100g Bags

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50
- JHCsci: 2 - 2in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 2 - 3in Sticks, 2 - 100g Bags

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

pm is sent!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 2 - 3in Sticks, 2 - 100g Bags $52 + $6.50 = $58.50
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $13.95 = $31.45 (overseas)

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd love to try it, put me down for 1 3inch stick.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to switch to the 100g bag instead of the stick. The more I think about it the more I realize I shouldn't flaunt yet another tobacco purchase in front of my wife by standing in the kitchen and preparing it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

The 100g bag is the ready to smoke version of the 3 inch stick? If so I would like to add 1 100g bag to my order.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

And miss the joy of preparing it yourself?

lol

Yes it's a ready to go version of the stick, but there is a litle less tobacco.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 Partially PAID ($12 due)
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.



shannensmall said:


> And miss the joy of preparing it yourself?
> 
> lol
> 
> Yes it's a ready to go version of the stick, but there is a litle less tobacco.


What Shannen said, it's a little less tobacco (50g or so) & it's already prepared.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50 PAID
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 Partially PAID ($12 due)
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.

What Shannen said, it's a little less tobacco (50g or so) & it's already prepared.[/QUOTE]


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey... hope I'm not too late!! 
Is it still possible to add a stick for myself??
What would the postage be to Kingston, Canada (k7k6x3)?

Thanks,
Timothy


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

timothy.ll said:


> Hey... hope I'm not too late!!
> Is it still possible to add a stick for myself??
> What would the postage be to Kingston, Canada (k7k6x3)?
> 
> ...


Sorry I totally spaced on replying to your PM!!!

Yeah, there's still time. It looks like I can ship it in a flat-rate box for $12, does that sound right?


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds about right. Count me in for a stick please!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50 PAID
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75 PAID
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 Partially PAID ($12 due)
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17
- timothy.ll: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $12 = $26

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.



timothy.ll said:


> Sounds about right. Count me in for a stick please!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ipe:

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50 PAID
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75 PAID
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41 PAID
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 Partially PAID ($12 due)
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17
- timothy.ll: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $12 = $26

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50 PAID
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05 PAID
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75 PAID
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41 PAID
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 Partially PAID ($12 due)
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17
- timothy.ll: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $12 = $26

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

shannensmall said:


> And miss the joy of preparing it yourself?
> 
> lol
> 
> Yes it's a ready to go version of the stick, but there is a litle less tobacco.


I want both, the loose stuff to try right away and the stick for later.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50 PAID
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05 PAID
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75 PAID
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41 PAID
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 PAID
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17
- timothy.ll: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $12 = $26

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.



Hellraiser said:


> I want both, the loose stuff to try right away and the stick for later.


Atta boy :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50 PAID
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05 PAID
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75 PAID
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41 PAID
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 PAID
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17
- timothy.ll: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $12 = $26 PAID

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.

Thanks to everyone who has been so patient with me! I'll be submitting the order soon!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

If none of the others mind, could you snap a pic of all of this order together when it comes in? I would love to see what a 1000 bucks worth of baccy looks like. lol

For now, I wanna thank you for putting this together. Looking at all of this, it's no easy task keeping track of so many orders, let alone shipping them all. Mucho kudos to you my friend!


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

A pic would be awesome.



> For now, I wanna thank you for putting this together. Looking at all of this, it's no easy task keeping track of so many orders, let alone shipping them all. Mucho kudos to you my friend!


Ditto.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i am not sure if this has been asked before. but what is this 100g? pipe tobacco?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

It's the same tobacco as the stick, it's just been prepped and ready for smoking.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I will definitely snap a pic when it comes in! I can't describe the smell when my living room is full of Tambo!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50 PAID
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05 PAID
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75 PAID
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41 PAID
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 PAID
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- timothy.ll: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $12 = $26 PAID

Rather than PM everyone with payment info, just PM me when you're ready & I'll update the thread as I receive payment.

Thanks to everyone who has been so patient with me! I'll be submitting the order soon!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Take your time! This is delayed gratification at its finest! It will just be a treat when it arrives, and will almost feel like it was free because I paid for it from a previous month's budget.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> I will definitely snap a pic when it comes in! I can't describe the smell when my living room is full of Tambo!


A scratch and sniff web cam would be sweat!ainkiller:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50 PAID
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104 PAID
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05 PAID
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75 PAID
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41 PAID
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- Black: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 PAID
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- timothy.ll: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $12 = $26 PAID



Jivey said:


> Take your time! This is delayed gratification at its finest! It will just be a treat when it arrives, and will almost feel like it was free because I paid for it from a previous month's budget.


:madgrin:



shannensmall said:


> A scratch and sniff web cam would be sweat!ainkiller:


hmm.....


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jivey said:


> Take your time! This is delayed gratification at its finest! It will just be a treat when it arrives, and will almost feel like it was free because I paid for it from a previous month's budget.


My thoughts exactly! It's almost like a belated Christmas gift.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

haha i almost forgot i even purchased anything


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

:smoke:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm getting excited! I know they aren't yet on their way but the anticipation is starting to build!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

- Commonsenseman: 5 - Tambo Short Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag
- shannensmall: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- dbreazeale: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- szyzk: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g bag, 2 - Tambo Perfectos $48 + $6.50 = $54.50 PAID
- Jivey: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- smelvis: 5 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 10 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona $130 + $10 = $140 PAID
- Blue 2: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - Tambo Half Corona $31.25 + $6.50 = $37.75 PAID
- jfdiii: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $5 = $19 PAID
- mbearer: 3 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto, 4 - Tambo Perfectos, 2 - Tambo Grand Robustos $94 + 10 = $104 PAID
- TXsmoker: 1 (bundle) - Java Country Wild Robusto, 1 (box) - Tambo Short Corona $262.05 + $12 = $274.05 PAID
- Fury556: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $8.50 + $5 = $13.50 PAID
- bierundtabak: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - Tambo Short Corona $20.25 + $6.50 = $26.75 PAID
- JustOneMoreStick: 1 - 100g Bag, 1 - 3in Stick, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $34.50 + $6.50 = $41 PAID
- teedles915: 2 (packs) - Tambota Half Corona, 2 (packs) - Tambota Short Robusto $35 + $6.50 = $41.50 PAID
- Dan_: 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona, 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 - 3in Stick $31.50 + $6.50 = $38 PAID
- bandlwalmer: 1 - Brass Pipe, 1 - 3in Stick $59 + $6.50 = $65.50 PAID
- JHCsci: 2 - 3in Sticks $28 + $5 = $33 PAID
- EvoFX: 1 (pack) - Tambota Short Robusto, 1 (pack) - Tambota Half Corona $17.50 + $5 = $22.50 PAID
- Hellraiser: 1 - 3in Stick, 1 - 100g Bag $26 + $5 = $31 PAID
- El ******: 1 - 100g Bag $12 + $5 = $17 PAID
- timothy.ll: 1 - 3in Stick $14 + $12 = $26 PAID

*The order has been submitted to Tambo, now we just play the waiting game!*


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That's awesome news! Thanks a bunch man.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Very cool. How long does the shipment usually take Jeff?


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Very good to hear! Can't wait to try that pipe out with some of the tambo that I got last time!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jivey said:


> Very cool. How long does the shipment usually take Jeff?


Somewhere between 7 & 14 days.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Not bad at all! I was guessing 3 weeks.  Looking forward to it. Thanks for all of the time you put into this!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Last night I was on their TNT website looking things over and thinking to myself well I missed the last group buy than today I see this. %^!&&!!!! I was so close... Oh well next time.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jivey said:


> Not bad at all! I was guessing 3 weeks.  Looking forward to it. Thanks for all of the time you put into this!


Well, 1-2 weeks from the time it ships. Hasn't quite shipped yet, but it will in the next couple days. Just waiting for the funds to transfer.



Firedawg said:


> Last night I was on their TNT website looking things over and thinking to myself well I missed the last group buy than today I see this. %^!&&!!!! I was so close... Oh well next time.


Crap, you were so close! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Last night I was on their TNT website looking things over and thinking to myself well I missed the last group buy than today I see this. %^!&&!!!! I was so close... Oh well next time.


What are you looking for? Ive got another stick of Tambolaka that I probably wont get to for a while, and I could let go of a few cigars from this order if your interested.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Let us know what you were looking for and I might be able to help I could let my 3" get diverted for a worthy cause say $50 OBO


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

TXsmoker helped me out! Thanks again Adam.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Well, 1-2 weeks from the time it ships. Hasn't quite shipped yet, but it will in the next couple days. Just waiting for the funds to transfer.
> 
> Crap, you were so close! :new_all_coholic:


Jeff
If you want you can send two of the half and one of the short of mine to Firedog, I won't miss them and he deserves to try them.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Dave you dont have to do that but I really appreciate the offer. Adam and I did a trade for a 3" stick. I am honored that you offered.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't listen to Todd / Jeff Please do it and let me know when and I'll PP the shipping. Ha take that!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

A Very kind offer Dave.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Don't listen to Todd / Jeff Please do it and let me know when and I'll PP the shipping. Ha take that!


Very nice of ya Dave!

EE142178829ID :horn:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Very nice of ya Dave!
> 
> EE142178829ID :horn:


Thanks Jeff. eace: Your a good man Bro!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Jeff. eace: Your a good man Bro!


Right back at ya :wink:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Very nice of ya Dave!
> 
> EE142178829ID :horn:


Here it comes across the ocean lane:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Hellz yeah!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

go baby go


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Anxious to try me some tambolika, and a bit nervous too.
:decision:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

El ****** said:


> Anxious to try me some tambolika, and a bit nervous too.
> :decision:


Watch out for it! :wink:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

It's here!

I'm busy tonight, but tomorrow I'll start getting everything packaged up.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

PICS, PICS, PICS!!!!

Sorry for shouting. Let me get myself under control. 

Please sir, take some pics.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

great great great news!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry guys, unless I can get my wife to take a pic you're outta luck for now. I'm at work/school until 9:00pm!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for putting this together....can't wait to check out that pipe!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Eeek, I'm excited!

The weather is (hopefully?) almost ready to change! I can't wait to have my first bowl of Tankawanaka... Tumbawumba... Tatonika... Well, whatever it's called, I can't wait to light my first bowl outside under a clear blue sky!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

What an amazing sight to see. Can't wait to fire up some Tambo Burley Kake mix!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Great googly moogly!!!:faint::faint::faint:

I have seen the top of the mountain, and it is good.

:banana:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh, I like that. I like that a lot! That is a _nice_ picture. :whoo::clap2:


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Jeff I hope you don't dump all that on the bed and roll around naked on it. I know you're tempted.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a truly impressive mountain of tobacco. I really like the look of the sticks, kind of like a 3 pack of hockey pucks (and probably similar density, lol).


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats awsome! Thank you for putting this together!


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm already salivating... better stock up on pipe cleaners!


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

That looks awesome. I just had to clean off my keyboard :wave:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I just smelled some Tambo bombed to me. Smells like puppy sh1t. Not dog sh1t, puppy sh1t.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

User Name said:


> I just smelled some Tambo bombed to me. Smells like puppy sh1t. Not dog sh1t, puppy sh1t.


And puppy breath smells like coffee, thats before they eat puppy sh1t, and the big dogs breath smells like dog sh1t because they eat dog sh1t.

I'm hoping my pipe survives the predicted sh1t storm.:rotfl:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

User Name said:


> I just smelled some Tambo bombed to me. Smells like puppy sh1t. Not dog sh1t, puppy sh1t.


Were you ever into cigars? Barnyard or cow sh*t is a sign of quality with non Cuban cigars. I'm guessing this new smell is officially Tambo sh*t. :rotfl:


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

El ****** said:


> And puppy breath smells like coffee, thats before they eat puppy sh1t, and the big dogs breath smells like dog sh1t because they eat dog sh1t.
> 
> I'm hoping my pipe survives the predicted sh1t storm.:rotfl:


Bob! ound:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> Were you ever into cigars? Barnyard or cow sh*t is a sign of quality with non Cuban cigars. I'm guessing this new smell is officially Tambo sh*t. :rotfl:


Yeah, I remember that a lot of AJ Fernandez's cigars have that cow sh1t smell to them. But this is something else, seriously it reminds me of a puppy.

I just want to cuddle this little tambo puck.... and make faces at it....and call it cute names....and play fetch with it.... 

and take a knife to it violently....and cut it into teeny tiny pieces....and light it on fire.....

:help:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Seek help now.

Last time I did that to a puppy, I went away for a lil wile. :shock:


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Whoever bought the shell pipe please report back on how it smokes! I've been curious about those for awhile. Is that brass or silver? Probably brass. Thx.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

MMmm Tambo, must get when I return home, more Tambo...


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I am the one that got the pipe. Yes it is brass. I am pretty new to pipes, but will let you know my thoughts once it arrives. I know very little about them, but the one or two things I have heard were positive so I thought I would give one a try.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

So I've got just about everything packed up, but I'm missing almost everyone's address. Did I just misplace most of them? 

Would most of you be able to PM me your addresses? I'll post up who's I have, as I get them.

-shannensmall
-Smelvis
-teedles915
-TXsmoker
-

I know I have more, just can't seem to find them.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

-shannensmall
-Smelvis
-teedles915
-TXsmoker
-szyzk
-bandlwalmer


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

-shannensmall
-Smelvis
-teedles915
-TXsmoker
-szyzk
-bandlwalmer
-JHCsci
-Blue_2
-dbreazeale


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I just smoked a bowl of this, and guys, you're going to like it. At first I was scared, but I went for it anyway.

Awesome tobacco, those looking for a stout baccy, this is it. Mine had been steamed by owaindav, but later I'm going to smoke some of the straight "can" that CWL passed onto me. I might run out of this stuff soon (and I have a bit).


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

so i am assuming you still have my address. since i did not see it on the post


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm wondering what the room note is like. I get some remarks when I fire up latakia at the club sometimes.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> -shannensmall
> -Smelvis
> -teedles915
> -TXsmoker
> ...


I am here to offer my help Jeff anyone who's address you don't have can use mine no problem Bro, anything for you guy's :tongue1:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

shannensmall
-Smelvis
-teedles915
-TXsmoker
-szyzk
-bandlwalmer
-JHCsci
-Blue_2
-dbreazeale
-Jivey
-timothy.ll
-JustOneMoreStick
-Fury556
-Dan_
-jfdii
-El ******
-bierundtabak
-EvoFX



EvoFX said:


> so i am assuming you still have my address. since i did not see it on the post


Actually the list is the adresses I do have, but after looking over PM's I found yours.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I am here to offer my help Jeff anyone who's address you don't have can use mine no problem Bro, anything for you guy's :tongue1:


So nice of you to offer :wink:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

-shannensmall
-Smelvis
-teedles915
-TXsmoker
-szyzk
-bandlwalmer
-JHCsci
-Blue_2
-dbreazeale
-Jivey
-timothy.ll
-JustOneMoreStick
-Fury556
-Dan_
-jfdii
-El ******
-bierundtabak
-EvoFX
-mbearer
-firedawg


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Everything is off, let me know when you get it!


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Everything is off, let me know when you get it!


I can't wait! Thank you for doing all of this. That was a lot of effort on your part.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That's great news, Thanks Jeff!


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Yay! Bring it on!
Question: I have seen some mention of "steaming" the tobacco. What is this all about?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got mine Jeff
Thanks Again Brother!


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Sweet, can't wait!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I just got mine. Thanks a lot Jeff.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Would someone mind bringing me up to speed on what Tambo group order is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy cow! How are you guys getting yours already?!?

Joe, If you got the "stick" of pipe tobacco, it's so dry and compact that you have to steam it using a colander to get it to break apart. There was a video on the Tambo website showing the process, but either he's taken it down or I'm just not able to locate it. any one have a link to that vid?

The one thing I know for sure, when you do go to pull it apart after steaming it, you best be wearing rubber gloves.

edit:
Troutman, Tambo is an Indonesian tobacco and cigar company. It's very expensive to ship his products over here, and a pain in the ars to pay him because due to anti smoking laws, no CCs or paypoo can be used. It requires a direct bank transfer. So due to shipping expense and the trouble of paying him, we all go in one one large order. Jeff has organized 3 of these now and is a great BOTL for doing so. Once he receives our baccy he mails it out to everyone who ordered some.

http://tambocigars.com/tambocigars/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=52&Itemid=62


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I wish I could. I checked out the site and those look like some tasty sticks. I like how they make them as well.


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

So excited to try it!! Now I just have to choose a pipe....


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine arrived today! Wahoo!

Now to find that video on how to process it....

Thanks again!


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Mine also arrived today. For those wondering how the pipe smokes, I plan to light it up later and will report back then. It looks really cool though and the fact that it is a shell with water buffalo horn as the stem is pretty neat. Hopefully she is a good smoker and lasts a LONG time.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Mine arrived today, as well. Thank you sir!


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Got mine today also....Thanks Jeff!

I'm getting ready for my second bowl.... and here I was all scared of the nicotine level. It is strong, but I didnt turn green.

I need some advice. Mine is the ready cut in a pouch. I havent had baccy this dry since I got Five Bros at a gas station. Should I humidify it or is this how its ment to be?


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

So, I processed the stick. Let it dry. Took some of the flakes that were really ready to smoke. Loaded up a pipe. Lit it. Went out. Lit it. Went out. Lit it. Started to stay lit. Puffed some. Turned green. Stopped and grabbed the gatorade. 

Now, I am a cigar smoker. Strong cigars, too. But, what the ^$*#!!!!!???


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Got mine as well. I am going to mix some up with Classic Burley Kake for my morning smoke with coffee. Many thanks to you Jeff.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Jivey said:


> Got mine as well. I am going to mix some up with Classic Burley Kake for my morning smoke with coffee. Many thanks to you Jeff.


let us know how that goes, sounds tasty.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

OK...had a chance to smoke the pipe. I must say I really enjoyed it and for the money seems to be well worth it. Nice cool smoker! Will take some getting used to however with the packing. I do not have much to compare it to as I only own cobs and cheaper briars (a Kaywoodie and a Fisher), but so far so good!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

JHCsci said:


> So, I processed the stick. Let it dry. Took some of the flakes that were really ready to smoke. Loaded up a pipe. Lit it. Went out. Lit it. Went out. Lit it. Started to stay lit. Puffed some. Turned green. Stopped and grabbed the gatorade.
> 
> Now, I am a cigar smoker. Strong cigars, too. But, what the ^$*#!!!!!???


LMAO, I'm sorry but that was funny. Next time try a full stomach or have sugary items close at hand or already ingested to help you better tolerate the nicotine. In the end, it may prove to be too strong for you uncut. In that case, try mixing it with other baccy. I bought 2 pouches of Prince Albert for this very reason.

The Tambo guy uses this baccy as a cigar filler, but also mixes it with other leaf to cut down on it's punch.


----------



## JHCsci (Feb 6, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> LMAO, I'm sorry but that was funny. Next time try a full stomach or have sugary items close at hand or already ingested to help you better tolerate the nicotine. In the end, it may prove to be too strong for you uncut. In that case, try mixing it with other baccy. I bought 2 pouches of Prince Albert for this very reason.
> 
> The Tambo guy uses this baccy as a cigar filler, but also mixes it with other leaf to cut down on it's punch.


On top of the gatorade I also downed two teaspoons of sugar. The sickness didn't last long, but I got punched. I may just try mixing it as suggested.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Mine just arrived and I want to thank Jeff for setting this up and all the work he did (bump him RG gents!!!) and I want to thank Dave (smelvis) for his great generosity in bombing me with some of his Tambo cigars( 3 packs!!!) They are resting in the humi from their long journey around the globe and well be sacrificed in the way of fire soon


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

The mailman just dropped mine off! I'll be having some later tonight or tomorrow morning.

Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

It came in, I processed it, smoked some, going to take a nap. Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Got my today, awesome way to end a long day at work. I'm siked to try this cigar. Thanks a ton Jeff, you're the man.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I got mine today, thanks! These Tambota cigars are in individual foil "stay fresh" sleeves, does that mean I don't have to keep them in the humi?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

You guys are making me jealous! Nothing showed up on my porch today.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I cant wait.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

bandlwalmer said:


> OK...had a chance to smoke the pipe. I must say I really enjoyed it and for the money seems to be well worth it. Nice cool smoker! Will take some getting used to however with the packing. I do not have much to compare it to as I only own cobs and cheaper briars (a Kaywoodie and a Fisher), but so far so good!


Thanks for the follow-up post... I'd be tempted to email TNT and ask the best way to pack it so it stays lit.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Thirston said:


> Thanks for the follow-up post... I'd be tempted to email TNT and ask the best way to pack it so it stays lit.


Thats a good idea. Very unique pipe and while it won't replace my cob, I am happy to have it.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

With the way mother nature shaped that bowl, I would try using the cannon ball method to pack it.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> With the way mother nature shaped that bowl, I would try using the cannon ball method to pack it.


I will have to watch a video or 2 on youtube and try that tonight. I have only tried that method once before with one of my other pipes. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

El ****** said:


> Got mine today also....Thanks Jeff!
> 
> I'm getting ready for my second bowl.... and here I was all scared of the nicotine level. It is strong, but I didnt turn green.
> 
> I need some advice. Mine is the ready cut in a pouch. I havent had baccy this dry since I got Five Bros at a gas station. Should I humidify it or is this how its ment to be?


Hmm, I personally prefer it on the really dry side, but if it's too dry for you maybe you could rehydrate it. I'd put it in a jar & lay a warm, wet towel over it for 30 minutes or so.

I've never had any come that dry, but I suppose it happens! Hope it's still good for ya!



Fury556 said:


> I got mine today, thanks! These Tambota cigars are in individual foil "stay fresh" sleeves, does that mean I don't have to keep them in the humi?


I would still put them in the humi if I were you, I don't think those sleeves are totally airtight.



bandlwalmer said:


> OK...had a chance to smoke the pipe. I must say I really enjoyed it and for the money seems to be well worth it. Nice cool smoker! Will take some getting used to however with the packing. I do not have much to compare it to as I only own cobs and cheaper briars (a Kaywoodie and a Fisher), but so far so good!


Wish I had advice for you, but I've never smoked one :dunno:


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

[email protected]

Just came across this in my Outlook. I emailed them once and got a fairly quick reply.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Got mine on Saturday, have not had a chance to try it yet but it does look very interesting.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Jeff, I rehydrated a tad and will try it tonight.
My only regret is that I didnt order more.... its great stuff!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Got mine in today and am smoking my first bowl of it. This really is great baccy.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

The loose stuff came a bit dry so I placed it in a shallow bowl and put a damp towel over it for a while to bring the moisture up then packed into mason jars for some aging in the cellar. I was left with enough for a few bowls so I packed a corn cob and fired it up, WOW - good thing I had that 2 lb. steak beforehand, definately want more for the cellar.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Got my cigars today all arrivedin good shape, Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Everything came in today - thanks!

Man, this stuff looks GOOD!


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

I smoked my Tambo Short Corona the other night. My first cigar other than a gas station Swisher. It was delicious til about a quarter of the way through. After that it had a sweetish and barely sour taste to it and I wasn't digging it. Glad I tried it but I def. like pipes better. I'm still gonna try cigars here and there tho.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

:thumb: (to everybody who got their order)


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

got mine! ill be smoking one tonight after i finish my 15 page research paper.....so it could be late tonight


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

bierundtabak said:


> I smoked my Tambo Short Corona the other night. My first cigar other than a gas station Swisher. It was delicious til about a quarter of the way through. After that it had a sweetish and barely sour taste to it and I wasn't digging it. Glad I tried it but I def. like pipes better. I'm still gonna try cigars here and there tho.


Just for the record, a flame purge or just a purge could have alleviated that sour issue. (Just blow gentle into the cigar) it makes the cigar fresh again most of the time.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Just for the record, a flame purge or just a purge could have alleviated that sour issue. (Just blow gentle into the cigar) it makes the cigar fresh again most of the time.


Thanks, I'll try that next time.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Got mine I havent had a chance to smoke any yet. Thanks Jeff


----------



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

The lovely little package just came in yesterday, and I couldn't keep from starting the prep as soon as I got in the apartment. Steamed it about 6 min, cut a few (thick-ish) coins, and sliced the outer few leaves that pealed off easiest before packing a half bowl and jarring the rest. 

That is one STRONG tobacco! I think it'll grow on me... for now I think I'll have to mix it with a light Burley or only smoke small amounts before bed! Tasted a LOT like a good cigar.

Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I am actually trying a few experiments of my own and right now am smoking the tambo with just a pinch of black ambrosia nice smooth.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I smoke it straight 99% of the time, but i've also found it to be quite nice mixed with a mild burley.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

commonsenseman said:


> I smoke it straight 99% of the time, but i've also found it to be quite nice mixed with a mild burley.


Smoked a bowl of Tambo gifted by Sir Daniel R. last night... A perfect end to a rather difficult day.
One thing that came to mind as I smoked this intense leaf was just how nice it would meld with alternating stacks of McClelland Navy Cavendish? Hurrah!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I think it would probably go quite well with anything mild & sweet. Cavendish should be perfect.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

commonsenseman said:


> I think it would probably go quite well with anything mild & sweet. Cavendish should be perfect.


A pinch of this goes a long long way I found.


----------

